

Ask HN: LinkedIn, are they heading the wrong way? - dutchbrit

Like most people here, and around the world, I use LinkedIn. I've been visiting their site more than usual recently due to the endorsements I've been receiving.<p>Okay, so, the endorsements.. Some that I have received come from people that can really judge me on these skills. But the majority are coming from people that I've never even worked with. In my opinion, LinkedIn took the wrong approach by adding a suggest endorsement box. It's making LinkedIn less serious in my opinion.<p>Even though they probably won't even see this thread, I'd suggest they redesign the whole site, make it more up to date. Improve usability. Make it less cluttered.<p>But my biggest suggestion to them, remove the endorsement box. It sucks. If you really want to be really big, offer a nice project collaboration system within LinkedIn. Everyone I work with is on there. Everyone from every company in fact. So LinkedIn, why don;t you become a nice modern CRM/Project Management platform with a beautiful new design. I know, there are 3rd party tools that can offer project management, but it'd be much nicer to have 1 standard system that everyone works with.<p>And seriously, scrap the endorsements.<p>I'm interested to see what other HN'ers think of this. Maybe I'm just becoming a grumpy 24 year old git.
======
smartial_arts
I like to make some fun out of this "endoresements" thing whenever it pops up
with the grid of people, by just running this script:

javascript:setInterval(function() {$('.endorse-all-btn').click()}, 1000)

you don't even need to open Web Inspector/Firebug for that - just post it into
URL.

This will keep endorsing hell out of everything for everyone.

Be careful though if you have nervous people amongst your connections - I
managed to annoy one of directors of the company I worked for using this.

------
EnderMB
People only endorse you because they want to be endorsed themselves. I've used
LinkedIn for a while now, especially over the past couple of months as I am
now actively looking for work, and this is one of the more useless features
they've added.

------
pedelman
I feel like each time I get an endorsement from someone who I haven't worked
with or can't properly judge my skill, they really are just giving an
endorsement so that I will endorse a skill of theirs.

------
factorialboy
LinkedIn endorsement = Zero value

------
mknappen
Yes.

